# Fao people that take pills/mdma



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

How do you feel about this PMA floating about?

Not gonna lie I'm pretty apprehensive about taking anything, it's really not worth the risk of dying!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What is it, what's in it?...

Ok...just had a look on Pill Reports....doesn't look all that nice really.

Is there any Meth around - as in Ice ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

More info...?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

latblaster said:


> What is it, what's in it?


People have be cutting pills with PMA, it has "similar" effects to MDMA but will kill you at a relatively low dose.. And apparently takes a while to come up so people are double dropping and increasing the risk


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

What's it do? What's it for?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I still want to try some DMT.....


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

what's PMA???


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

ive always swerved pills in england tbh mate,because of all the sh1t in them.

the only country ill take pills in is ibiza as theres always decent..

ive heard of people not just dying but having fits on pills ,so i wont take them tbh mate ...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.talktofrank.com/drug/pma

23 deaths linked to it this year.. I don't wanna take it, I'm more worried about it being in other stuff!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Will definitely be thinking twice before double dropping... Glad this wasn't the case last year otherwise i'd likely be another statistic, was inexperienced, suffered my fair share of sides though but guess they pale in comparison.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Used to love taking pills back in the late 90's when they were still worth taking.

Not taken any in years due to them being a waste of time.

l think what it was that made me changed my mind about taking drugs was in the noughties nightclubs across the country all decided to put a load of mirrors in them and one night after double dropping and whilst paul van dyk for an angel was on I saw myself dancing in one of the mirrors and realised what a complete pr**k I was making of myself.

Would never have happened in the 90's that without the mirrors and that is a direct consequence of the downgraded ecstasy imo!!


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

..


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

tom42021 said:


> ive always swerved pills in england tbh mate,because of all the sh1t in them.
> 
> the only country ill take pills in is ibiza as theres always decent..
> 
> ive heard of people not just dying but having fits on pills ,so i wont take them tbh mate ...


pills might be ok over there but the rest is bunk

still having the time of my life each year lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I still want to try some DMT.....


Relatively easy to synthesize apparently if you have basic chemistry knowledge.

Either that or pay £110 a gram up here.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you can get your pills in advance you should definitely invest in a testing kit.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_faq_testing_kits.shtml

The downside is that PMA isn't detectable by the testing kits.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

don't no why anyone would want to risk taking any of that poison nowadays,asking for trouble

Turns your brain to sh1t


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

tom42021 said:


> ive always swerved pills in england tbh mate,because of all the sh1t in them.
> 
> the only country ill take pills in is ibiza as theres always decent..
> 
> ive heard of people not just dying but having fits on pills ,so i wont take them tbh mate ...


They don't have a factory that uses different ingredients depending on which country they are shipped too :lol:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> don't no why anyone would want to risk taking any of that poison nowadays,asking for trouble
> 
> Turns your brain to sh1t


so does alcohol imo


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

L11 said:


> People have be cutting pills with PMA, it has "similar" effects to MDMA but will kill you at a relatively low dose.. And apparently takes a while to come up so people are double dropping and increasing the risk


Well a lot of people could have easily already took it without knowing, I mean how do we really know whats in the pills, coke or mandy that's around.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

polishmate said:


> so does alcohol imo


noway can you compare alcohol to these pills etc

Abusing alcolhol long term is an issue but one pill can kill instantly.

We had 11 guys and gals in two weeks die of drugs in Belfast recently taking dodgy pills


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> The downside is that PMA isn't detectable by the testing kits, but if your test shows mdma then I can't imagine there being PMA in it as well.


From what I understand people are definitely cutting mdma (even powder) with pma


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

polishmate said:


> so does alcohol imo


Alcohol does turn your brain to shit & kills more people than Heroin.


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

PMA should definitely be avoided, without mentioning any club venues, 1 person died and another girl went into a coma from this drug. The door company I work for dealt with both these incidents.

It causes your body to overheat and again, takes a while to feel the effects so people are taking more, thinking it's not working.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> noway can you compare alcohol to these pills etc
> 
> Abusing alcolhol long term is an issue but one pill can kill instantly.
> 
> We had 11 guys and gals in two weeks die of drugs in Belfast recently taking dodgy pills


The problem is that they're dodgy.. Chemicals like MDMA aren't actually that dangerous, it's not knowing whats in the pill thats the danger..

I'm blatantly gonna turn my own thread into another "legalise pills" debate aren't I


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Alcohol does turn your brain to shit & kills more people than Heroin.


That's only because more people consume alcohol though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

After a quick read up, I don't see why ppl would... Apparently it's not massively stimulant, not euphoric, similar to anti depressants. Why wouldn't they just cut it with something cheap and safe. Doesn't make sense to me. Sounds a bit like the old, been cut with ground glass stories. I could be wrong though of course.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

if u gonna take pills get a test kit here - http://ecstasypilltest.com/

check reports here - www.pillreports.com

OR.... Just take pure (crystal) mdma. Real mdma should come in nice big crystal chunks. colour can vary from batch to batch. if anyone offers you powder as mdma it has most definately been cut because there is no other reason it would come in this form.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

well lc11 that would open up the market and you could get reliable companies selling reliable drugs without being cut. It seems to be everything these days, I can think of...

the weed that was being dipped with a glass/water solution allowing it to dry with glass crystals all over it - looks nice and weighs more, along with other methods of spraying something on it that didn't taste very nice and had a funny smell being burnt

dodgy alchohol that we'v seen on rip off Britain etc

coke - always heavily cut

pills now by the sound of it along with mdma


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

L11 said:


> From what I understand people are definitely cutting mdma (even powder) with pma


Just had a quite read up and you're right, I retract my previous statement.

I'm surprised no one has come out with a test which only detects PMA, as clearly these multi-compound colour-based tests are massively inaccurate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

L11 said:


> From what I understand people are definitely cutting mdma (even powder) with pma


anybody doing this is an utter cnut

glad i dont dabble with fk all these days


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> What's it do? What's it for?


Guessing its for the people that need class A drugs to get off their face and have fun. Watched a documentary about all the harmful stuff that goes into these party drugs, crazy.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> After a quick read up, I don't see why ppl would... Apparently it's not massively stimulant, not euphoric, similar to anti depressants. Why wouldn't they just cut it with something cheap and safe. Doesn't make sense to me. Sounds a bit like the old, been cut with ground glass stories. I could be wrong though of course.


Its not cut with PMA it is PMA this is because its the closest compound to MDMA that can be made with the products available to them.

The only reason PMA is about is because there has been a crackdown on Safrole which is a precursor to MDMA.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

L11 said:


> That's only because more people consume alcohol though


Nope. Also depending on the route of administration it cause less damage. Doesn't mess your liver up like booze does.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dont know why these sort of threads are even allowed on the forum.

Not a good look


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Guessing its for the people that need class A drugs to get off their face and have fun. Watched a documentary about all the harmful stuff that goes into these party drugs, crazy.


Ahhh right, cheers k!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> Its not cut with PMA it is PMA this is because its the closest compound to MDMA that can be made with the products available to them.
> 
> The only reason PMA is about is because there has been a crackdown on Safrole which is a precursor to MDMA.


I see. So many conflicting reports, some saying people are cutting pills with both


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Dont know why these sort of threads are even allowed on the forum.
> 
> Not a good look


If it keeps people safe...that's surely a good thing?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

L11 said:


> I see. So many conflicting reports, some saying people are cutting pills with both


Maybe so, to me though if you are making them up and mdma raw is hard to get hold of there just going to put PMA in them not bother putting any MDMA in which was to my understanding what is actually currently happening


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> anybody doing this is an utter cnut
> 
> glad i dont dabble with fk all these days


I believe in you play with fire you get burnt.

The dangers are well known so why rish taking something that your not sure whats in it and can kill you


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dont know why these sort of threads are even allowed on the forum.
> 
> Not a good look


Compared to the "misuse" of numerous other chemical compounds that are discussed across the board?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> Dont know why these sort of threads are even allowed on the forum.
> 
> Not a good look


Harm reduction is never a bad thing, it's no different to having a steroid forum really


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I'll leave you druggies to it


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

im actually reading a very good book at the minute by professor david nutt, its very relavent to this subject. quite a good read. basically about the dangers certain drugs have or dont have and how these diff substances are perceived by the public in general.

a quality read if ur interested in the subject.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drugs-Without-Minimising-Harms-Illegal/dp/1906860165/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385318711&sr=8-1&keywords=david+nutt


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

D3RF said:


> im actually reading a very good book at the minute by professor david nutt, its very relavent to this subject. quite a good read. basically about the dangers certain drugs have or dont have and how these diff substances are perceived by the public in general.
> 
> a quality read if ur interested in the subject.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drugs-Without-Minimising-Harms-Illegal/dp/1906860165/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385318711&sr=8-1&keywords=david+nutt


David Nutt is a great man, I'll have to have a read of this


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

D3RF said:


> im actually reading a very good book at the minute by professor david nutt, its very relavent to this subject. quite a good read. basically about the dangers certain drugs have or dont have and how these diff substances are perceived by the public in general.
> 
> a quality read if ur interested in the subject.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drugs-Without-Minimising-Harms-Illegal/dp/1906860165/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385318711&sr=8-1&keywords=david+nutt


Was he the guy that was sacked for telling the truth?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

L11 said:


> Was he the guy that was sacked for telling the truth?


Yes. Can't have the truth getting in the way of politics can we.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

L11 said:


> Was he the guy that was sacked for telling the truth?


Yeah thats him lol. great read.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Knock on effect from this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23817379

A lot of time/effort and money goes into harm reduction websites. Not 100% sure but I think ex-test kits cover pma/pmk

Green rolexs were the last bad ones doing the rounds afaik


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I read about them green ones with Rolex logos on in the news. Loads of students have died from them in the same area havnt they? People that buy this sh1t just to get off their faces don't really deserve the life they have if they are willing to risk death just to have some sort of fun that these drugs apparently give. And no, won't get into a debate with anyone who wants to try and defend the reason for using such dangerous drugs, it's just my opinion that it's stupidity at its finest.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

britbull said:


> Knock on effect from this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23817379
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/belgium/10263175/Ecstasy-pills-worth-1.3bn-found-in-Europes-biggest-drugs-raid.html

This article gives more details on what was found, including 1000kg of MDMA and 18.5tons of safrole :scared:

No wonder there's so much PMA going around now.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I read about them green ones with Rolex logos on in the news. Loads of students have died from them in the same area havnt they? People that buy this sh1t just to get off their faces don't really deserve the life they have if they are willing to risk death just to have some sort of fun that these drugs apparently give. And no, won't get into a debate with anyone who wants to try and defend the reason for using such dangerous drugs, it's just my opinion that it's stupidity at its finest.


The point is that MDMA itself is a very safe drug, the problem is, as this thread clear shows, people have no idea what they are taking as it is illegal and hard to come by:no:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I read about them green ones with Rolex logos on in the news. Loads of students have died from them in the same area havnt they? People that buy this sh1t just to get off their faces don't really deserve the life they have if they are willing to risk death just to have some sort of fun that these drugs apparently give. And no, won't get into a debate with anyone who wants to try and defend the reason for using such dangerous drugs, it's just my opinion that it's stupidity at its finest.


After reading a few articles the past few hours it seems that statistically, the risk is actually relatively low (when compared to the risk of harm from other drugs, such as alcohol)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tommyc2k7 said:


> The point is that MDMA itself is a very safe drug, the problem is, as this thread clear shows, people have no idea what they are taking as it is illegal and hard to come by:no:


"PEOPLE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THEY ARE TAKING"

Exactly mate. So bl00dy stupidity that people will risk it knowing full well that there could be something in it that will kill them. Crazy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> After reading a few articles the past few hours it seems that statistically, the risk is actually relatively low (when compared to the risk of harm from other drugs, such as alcohol)


But is that not because there is a huge difference in numbers of people that use these drugs compared to people who drink. Plus. People can drink for years without issue, people can take one of these tablets ONCE and die. Lol. No comparison really is there.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> But is that not because there is a huge difference in numbers of people that use these drugs compared to people who drink. Plus. People can drink for years without issue, people can take one of these tablets ONCE and die. Lol. No comparison really is there.


No, when I said risk I was referring to the proportional risk.

From what I've been reading there isn't really a chance of taking a tablet once and dying, it's more that people are being wreckless.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Get MDMA in crystal form (rock) so you can at least cut down in the risk of it being cut with other ****.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That shocks me cos have been loads of people in the news that have does from trying tabs once. God knows then. I'm happy having never tried any drug apart from aas


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Harm reduction is never a bad thing, it's no different to having a steroid forum really


Don't be ridiculous....harm reduction? Ur actually all discussing a drug that gets u off ur faces it has no comparison to steroids!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> That shocks me cos have been loads of people in the news that have does from trying tabs once. God knows then. I'm happy having never tried any drug apart from aas


Never tried alcohol?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be ridiculous....harm reduction? Ur actually all discussing a drug that gets u off ur faces it has no comparison to steroids!


How does the fact it gets u off ur face mean its different to steroid abuse? im sure there are plenty of ppl on here that will tell u steroids can cause a lot of physical/mental problems when used incorrectly.

Both are drugs, both can be used and misused IMO.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be ridiculous....harm reduction? Ur actually all discussing a drug that gets u off ur faces it has no comparison to steroids!


The point is that if drugs were legalised and controlled (steroids included), people can make informed decisions on what chemicals they wish to put in their bodies, there would be no black market, no purity issues, no problems of being sold PMA when you buy MDMA, and there would be no need for UGL as everything would be pharma grade!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D3RF said:


> How does the fact it gets u off ur face mean its different to steroid abuse? im sure there are plenty of ppl on here that will tell u steroids can cause a lot of physical/mental problems when used incorrectly.
> 
> Both are drugs, both can be used and misused IMO.


 Do u take these drugs?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> The point is that if drugs were legalised and controlled (steroids included), people can make informed decisions on what chemicals they wish to put in their bodies, there would be no black market, no purity issues, no problems of being sold PMA when you buy MDMA, and there would be no need for UGL as everything would be pharma grade!


Ok...so break it down for me what exactly does MDMA do?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Do u take these drugs?


mdma yes

edit - and clen occasionally lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Ok...so break it down for me what exactly does MDMA do?


From a non scientific perspective

- Lowers inhibitions

- Increase of "energy"

- Increases confidence

- Increased feelings of affection

Much like our nations favourite drug tbh. Just without the calories and hangover.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> Never tried alcohol?


Yes but massive rarity that I drink. Your not gonna let this go are you? Lmao.

Can appreciate some people need drugs to get away from reality, drown sorrows with drink etc but it's not for me. Personal preference.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

just double the doze and crack on........whats the worst that can happen lol


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ok...so break it down for me what exactly does MDMA do?


MDMA is highly euphoric drug which gives the user terrible side effects including extreme happyness and love, the need to dance, hug people and increased energy


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes but massive rarity that I drink. Your not gonna let this go are you? Lmao.
> 
> Can appreciate some people need drugs to get away from reality, drown sorrows with drink etc but it's not for me. Personal preference.


Nah I was just wondering if you were one of the many people that for whatever reason don't class alcohol as a drug.

To be honest you come across as very ignorant (I don't mean this as an insult, by definition it means "lack of knowledge") to the reasons that people take drugs. I'd argue that the vast majority of people don't take drugs to get away from reality or to drown their sorrows. But you clearly don't want to be enlightened so I won't waste my time attempting to explain.

edit* To be fair fact that you've consumed alcohol at all shows that you do know this so actually I'm a bit confused


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> From a non scientific perspective
> 
> - Lowers inhibitions
> 
> ...


I don't see how any of that enhances your life. And I can find alternatives for all of them even taking it moderately it will damage ur body/ brain! I don't see how it can be likened to steroids.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

L11 said:


> From a non scientific perspective
> 
> - Lowers inhibitions
> 
> ...


That's a pretty dull way of explaining how mdma makes you feel :tongue:

Aside from the above it's a feeling of complete euphoria, everything is touchy feely and you become very loved up and empathetic, the first time I came up on it was litteraly the best thing I've ever felt in my entire life, such an amazing feeling everyone should experience at least once, words can't really describe it.

Shame I've not came across any "mdma" worth taking in a long time, mephedrone has taken over around my area.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> Nah I was just wondering if you were one of the many people that for whatever reason don't class alcohol as a drug.
> 
> To be honest you come across as very ignorant (I don't mean this as an insult, by definition it means "lack of knowledge") to the reasons that people take drugs. I'd argue that the vast majority of people don't take drugs to get away from reality or to drown their sorrows. But you clearly don't want to be enlightened so I won't waste my time attempting to explain.
> 
> edit* To be fair fact that you've consumed alcohol at all shows that you do know this so actually I'm a bit confused


My reasons for disliking party drugs is much more deep rooted than may appear so I may come across as ignorant but I have seen what drug ABUSE does and lost someone very very close to me and it effected me a lot and turned me against drugs from a young age. I've nothing against people that use drugs safely (as safe as they can be) but people taking these pills knowing full well that it could have something in there that could kill you is simply idiotic. Surely you cannot argue with that logic? If you KNOW 100% that the drug doesn't have something in that may kill you then fair enough, crack on, but that's not what this thread is about. It's about these pills containing something that shouldn't be there and is dangerous.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i used to take the odd pill back in the day

fairly recently got some mdma crystal from a trusted guy.....someone i knew wanted the experience

it was mixed with something else......my guess in methadrone....

I took about 300mg and was sweet - they werent so hot on 100....

I hadnt touched the stuff for 15 years........

its a log boring life without sticking your head in the fire now and then but I'm a fuking unit and know how to look after myself

The new pills are what? stronger with a longer onset?

/

Risks everywhere eh?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D3RF said:


> mdma yes
> 
> edit - and clen occasionally lol


This is what I thought....don't edit it's not the same!!!! :no:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see how any of that enhances your life. And I can find alternatives for all of them even taking it moderately it will damage ur body/ brain! I don't see how it can be likened to steroids.


I wasn't likening it to steroids that was the other guy. I compare it to alcohol as the reasons for consumption are very similar

Taking MDMA moderately will not damage your body/brain.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> That's a pretty dull way of explaining how mdma makes you feel :tongue:
> 
> Aside from the above it's a feeling of complete euphoria, everything is touchy feely and you become very loved up and empathetic, the first time I came up on it was litteraly the best thing I've ever felt in my entire life, such an amazing feeling everyone should experience at least once, words can't really describe it.
> 
> Shame I've not came across any "mdma" worth taking in a long time, mephedrone has taken over around my area.


Your area sounds naff...move away 

Have great sex....it does the same!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see how any of that enhances your life. And I can find alternatives for all of them even taking it moderately it will damage ur body/ brain! I don't see how it can be likened to steroids.


people take mdma because it makes them feel good,

from what i understand, people take steroids to enhance their body, be happy with their body and ultimately feel good.

both are drugs used by people for their own specific reasons. unlike for example, antibiotics


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Your area sounds naff...move away
> 
> Have great sex....it does the same!


if you tried sex on a pill - you may change your mind lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I read about them green ones with Rolex logos on in the news. Loads of students have died from them in the same area havnt they? People that buy this sh1t just to get off their faces don't really deserve the life they have if they are willing to risk death just to have some sort of fun that these drugs apparently give. And no, won't get into a debate with anyone who wants to try and defend the reason for using such dangerous drugs, it's just my opinion that it's stupidity at its finest.


Your opinion is right. If your life is so **** that you need a fake high(which is all it is) then it is a sad life you must have


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> My reasons for disliking party drugs is much more deep rooted than may appear so I may come across as ignorant but I have seen what drug ABUSE does and lost someone very very close to me and it effected me a lot and turned me against drugs from a young age. I've nothing against people that use drugs safely (as safe as they can be) but people taking these pills knowing full well that it could have something in there that could kill you is simply idiotic. Surely you cannot argue with that logic? If you KNOW 100% that the drug doesn't have something in that may kill you then fair enough, crack on, but that's not what this thread is about. It's about these pills containing something that shouldn't be there and is dangerous.


I know exactly what you're saying. I made the post originally remember: "I'm pretty apprehensive about taking anything, it's really not worth the risk of dying!".

But after reading a lot more I've discovered the risk isn't actually that high, and I have enough information to practically eliminate the risk. i.e Stick to crystals, PMA takes longer to take effect, don't double drop


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

36-26 said:


> Your opinion is right. If your life is so **** that you need a fake high(which is all it is) then it is a sad life you must have


You sound like a very fun person to be with


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Uriel said:


> if you tried sex on a pill - you may change your mind lol


Mate I like sex 24/7 point being if u guys need these pills to make u feel like that its sad and in my case I'd be taking them all day...so nah lol


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Uriel said:


> i used to take the odd pill back in the day
> 
> fairly recently got some mdma crystal from a trusted guy.....someone i knew wanted the experience
> 
> ...


300mg! ouch!! But like you said you are a unit

MDMA Overdose is approx 120mg..overdose & LHD are not the same

From what I've read pma/pmaa/pmk comes from China.The very same place that produces raws for this game

IMHO Everything is fine in moderation. What with us being unique one moderate dose is not the same for another person


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Your opinion is right. If your life is so **** that you need a fake high(which is all it is) then it is a sad life you must have


I'll ask you the same question I ask to everyone that says something like this:

Have you ever consumed alcohol?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> I wasn't likening it to steroids that was the other guy. I compare it to alcohol as the reasons for consumption are very similar
> 
> Taking MDMA moderately will not damage your body/brain.


I guarantee it will mess with the neurotransmitters even moderately.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I don't see how any of that enhances your life. And I can find alternatives for all of them even taking it moderately it will damage ur body/ brain! I don't see how it can be likened to steroids.


I know a couple of people who have had beneficial effects from MDMA, regarding self confidence issues, which have had a positive effect for years after taking the drug. There are plenty of studies which show it can have mental health benefits.

It temporarily kills your "ego" and it can be a very enlightening experience, because of this it can help people with PTSD and such illnesses look at their problems without the fear behind it and it can help them be more open with psychiatrists etc.

It's not all fun and games obviously, do this drug to often and it will almost always lead to anxiety issues. It really isn't as cut and dry as you think tho and you shouldn't be so opinionated on something you obviously know nothing about.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. I made the post originally remember: "I'm pretty apprehensive about taking anything, it's really not worth the risk of dying!".
> 
> But after reading a lot more I've discovered the risk isn't actually that high, and I have enough information to practically eliminate the risk. i.e Stick to crystals, PMA takes longer to take effect, don't double drop


'The risk isn't actually that high'. So you know there is still a risk, yet will try it ? Lmao. Mad how little some value life lmao. If there's even 2% chance it's more than enough reason to not use it. And before anyone compares it to steroids again, I get regular bloods done, take blood pressure twice daily and continue to monitor health. I know it was you that started the thread but my comments are not only aimed at you, more to anyone that's willing to take the risk for that little high that doesn't last and then you just feel how you did before lol.

I'll leave ya to it, good luck


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Opinions are like ar5eholes....... U know the rest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 'The risk isn't actually that high'. So you know there is still a risk, yet will try it ? Lmao. Mad how little some value life lmao. If there's even 2% chance it's more than enough reason to not use it. And before anyone compares it to steroids again, I get regular bloods done, take blood pressure twice daily and continue to monitor health. I know it was you that started the thread but my comments are not only aimed at you, more to anyone that's willing to take the risk for that little high that doesn't last and then you just feel how you did before lol.
> 
> I'll leave ya to it, good luck


There's a risk of choking when eating a peanut


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

britbull said:


> MDMA Overdose is approx 120mg..overdose & LHD are not the same


MDMA overdose is absolutely not 120mg, in fact the LD50 in humans is estimated to be between 10-20mg per kg of bodyweight


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

nowhereboy said:


> I know a couple of people who have had beneficial effects from MDMA, regarding self confidence issues, which have had a positive effect for years after taking the drug. There are plenty of studies which show it can have mental health benefits.
> 
> It temporarily kills your "ego" and it can be a very enlightening experience, because of this it can help people with PTSD and such illnesses look at their problems without the fear behind it and it can help them be more open with psychiatrists etc.
> 
> It's not all fun and games obviously, do this drug to often and it will almost always lead to anxiety issues. It really isn't as cut and dry as you think tho and you shouldn't be so opinionated on something you obviously know nothing about.


WOW!

This struck a very personal chord with me

Every day is a school day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nowhereboy said:


> I know a couple of people who have had beneficial effects from MDMA, regarding self confidence issues, which have had a positive effect for years after taking the drug. There are plenty of studies which show it can have mental health benefits.
> 
> It temporarily kills your "ego" and it can be a very enlightening experience, because of this it can help people with PTSD and such illnesses look at their problems without the fear behind it and it can help them be more open with psychiatrists etc.
> 
> It's not all fun and games obviously, do this drug to often and it will almost always lead to anxiety issues. It really isn't as cut and dry as you think tho and you shouldn't be so opinionated on something you obviously know nothing about.


So does counselling which is normally free and has zero dangerous side effects lol. Using MDMA for confidence issues ffs lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> There's a risk of choking when eating a peanut


Seriously? Real good argument you have there. Lol.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So does counselling which is normally free and has zero dangerous side effects lol. Using MDMA for confidence issues ffs lol.


There was a scientific study where MDMA was given to extreme PTSD sufferers, and 10 out of 12 of the subjects no longer sufferered from PTSD after only two sessions of MDMA psychotherapy

http://jop.sagepub.com/content/25/4/439


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> 'The risk isn't actually that high'. So you know there is still a risk, yet will try it ? Lmao. Mad how little some value life lmao. If there's even 2% chance it's more than enough reason to not use it.


There's risks from crossing the road, would you expect people to stop doing that?

2% is 2 in 100.. The risk is more like 0.000002%


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tommyc2k7 said:


> There was a scientific study where MDMA was given to extreme PTSD sufferers, and 10 out of 12 of the subjects no longer sufferered from PTSD after only two sessions of MDMA psychotherapy
> 
> http://jop.sagepub.com/content/25/4/439


Looks interesting. Glad these drugs have some uses. Which is awesome. But still pathetic (IMO) that people use stuff like this to make them feel good. I'm a miserable fcuk at the best of times but wouldn't resort to class a drugs to feel good lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seriously? Real good argument you have there. Lol.


Lol, u got to live on the edge otherwise there's no room for anyone else.

I genuinely can't be bothered to argue properly!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> There's risks from crossing the road, would you expect people to stop doing that?
> 
> 2% is 2 in 100.. The risk is more like 0.000002%


Again, a very silly comparison isn't it. If you take the right precautions, ya know, the stuff ya learn as a kid (stop look and listen) then ya should be ok crossing the road. It's hardly like taking a class a ilegal drug that has the potential to kill you. I like you, you crack me up. Lol.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

As professor david nutt said - "there is more risk to horse riding than taking mdma"

again, he explains his reasoning very clearly in the book im reading, and tbf he is bang on imo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Mate I like sex 24/7 point being if u guys need these pills to make u feel like that its sad and in my case I'd be taking them all day...so nah lol


every cnut likes sex 24 7 - i do to

just because you havnet experienced it - dont put people down lol

its a experience!!

IMO - thats what life is for lol........being alive isnt the same as living


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, u got to live on the edge otherwise there's no room for anyone else.
> 
> I genuinely can't be bothered to argue properly!


You havnt got to live life on the edge have you? You only live once, why risk ending it before it should? And before you say why live it without fun or whatever, most people don't need drugs to have fun. They are high on life itself lmao.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

D3RF said:


> As professor david nutt said - "there is more risk to horse riding than taking mdma"
> 
> again, he explains his reasoning very clearly in the book im reading, and tbf he is bang on imo


Thanks for letting me know about this book, I'm a quarter way through it so far and you're right it is bang on!

I have a link to an .epub for anyone who is interested.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Again, a very silly comparison isn't it. If you take the right precautions, ya know, the stuff ya learn as a kid (stop look and listen) then ya should be ok crossing the road. It's hardly like taking a class a ilegal drug that has the potential to kill you. I like you, you crack me up. Lol.


Well considering someone else made a similar analogy I'd argue that it's you being silly. You've even understood the analogy enough to understand the main point, to paraphrase what you said:

"If you take the right precautions, then ya should be ok"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And no one is arguing @Fatstuff. Nice friendly exchange of opinions that fall on deaf ears both ways lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D3RF said:


> people take mdma because it makes them feel good,
> 
> from what i understand, people take steroids to enhance their body, be happy with their body and ultimately feel good.
> 
> both are drugs used by people for their own specific reasons. unlike for example, antibiotics


Well they take steroids to gain muscle, loose weight, seek definition and ultimately for some to compete. They don't walk around loving everyone!

I agree ppl take steroids to enhance their bodies but in fairness used properly steroids will work in sinc with the nature of the body. MDMA will not nor will cocaine nor will weed for example. U only use the example of steroids because ur a drug user and as steroids are illegal, when used incorrectly can have adverse effects so ur trying to make it on par but it isn't. 1 MDMA pill could put me in an early grave, if I start a course of anavar tomorrow do u think it will have the same effect? Nope.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> Well considering someone else made a similar analogy I'd argue that it's you being silly. You've even understood the analogy enough to understand the main point, to paraphrase what you said:
> 
> "If you take the right precautions, then ya should be ok"


But I thought the point was that you simply cannot take the right precautions with these tablets, cos you've not a clue what is in it? Or am I missing the point?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not read all the thread but the chances are I have been given this in drugs iv bought so fvck it - crack on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D3RF said:


> As professor david nutt said - "there is more risk to horse riding than taking mdma"
> 
> again, he explains his reasoning very clearly in the book im reading, and tbf he is bang on imo


Lol oh yh professor NUTT job! He's on it too that's why


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> 1 MDMA pill could put me in an early grave, if I start a course of anavar tomorrow do u think it will have the same effect? Nope.


1 MDMA pill will absolutely not send you to an early grave, taking a pill that you don't know what it contains could, but again that is a problem of the "war on drugs" and not the drug itself.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> most people don't need drugs to have fun.


It's probably worth pointing out that there is a clear distinction between the "needing" drugs to having fun, and using them to enhance an experience.

The millions of people sitting in a pub or at home with a bottle of wine right now would probably agree


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> And no one is arguing @Fatstuff. Nice friendly exchange of opinions that fall on deaf ears both ways lol.


There is a risk with lots of things. Just because u take precautions and monitor ur health with ur aas, doesn't mean u won't have health problems and die 20 years sooner than u would of otherwise. Your view is naive and clouded because you are numb to the dangers of aas from reading/seeing/experiencing it so often.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> It's probably worth pointing out that there is a clear distinction between the "needing" drugs to having fun, and using them to enhance an experience.
> 
> The millions of people sitting in a pub or at home with a bottle of wine right now would probably agree


Can see what you are saying. It may make the experience much better. But, it worth the risk IMO. That's all I'm talking about, risk.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Well they take steroids to gain muscle, loose weight, seek definition and ultimately for some to compete. They don't walk around loving everyone!
> 
> I agree ppl take steroids to enhance their bodies but in fairness used properly steroids will work in sinc with the nature of the body. MDMA will not nor will cocaine nor will weed for example. U only use the example of steroids because ur a drug user and as steroids are illegal, when used incorrectly can have adverse effects so ur trying to make it on par but it isn't. 1 MDMA pill could put me in an early grave, if I start a course of anavar tomorrow do u think it will have the same effect? Nope.


some may argue steroids are more dangerous because they can have lasting physical side effects, whereas mdma taken safely has no side effects bar a comedown the next day maybe.

me personally, i couldnt give a hoot what ppl put in their body. its up to u what u do lol, who am i to judge what somebody wants to take for their own reasons?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> There is a risk with lots of things. Just because u take precautions and monitor ur health with ur aas, doesn't mean u won't have health problems and die 20 years sooner than u would of otherwise. Your view is naive and clouded because you are numb to the dangers of aas from reading/seeing/experiencing it so often.


Not at all. I'm very aware of the danger from steroid ABUSE. Luckily I don't abuse it, and my health is just fine and much less risk of dying than taking these fcuk knows what's in them tablets. Appreciate your input though, everyone has different opinions on things, it's life. Perhaps if I didn't lose a close family member to drugs I wouldn't be so against them, god only knows but that is my opinion and will leave the drug taking to others to have their experience that needs enhancing.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> But I thought the point was that you simply cannot take the right precautions with these tablets, cos you've not a clue what is in it? Or am I missing the point?


Yea you are missing the point, as I said a few posts ago:

- Stick to crystals as opposed to powder - PMA doesn't come in crystal form so crystals will not be contaminated

- PMA takes longer to take effect, so if you are taking pills, do not "double drop"

- One that I didn't mention before: Use a testing kit. There are ones available that will detect PMA


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks interesting. Glad these drugs have some uses. Which is awesome. *But still pathetic (IMO) that people use stuff like this to make them feel good.* I'm a miserable fcuk at the best of times but wouldn't resort to class a drugs to feel good lol.


I think you can apply this in lots of areas, if you enjoy something but don't abuse it then I don't see any issues.

Whenever I have used drugs it's never because I 'need it to feel good' or because something is lacking in my life I do it because I enjoy it. For example going to watch a good football game makes me feel good but its not pathetic that I like doing it is it?

I will have a nice time going out for a night, but I may enjoy it a bit more if I took some MDMA.

I will enjoy sex with my other half but I will enjoy it a bit more if we were both a little stoned.

I dont NEED to do these things to have a good time but if used sensibly they can enhance an already pleasurable experience.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You havnt got to live life on the edge have you? You only live once, why risk ending it before it should? And before you say why live it without fun or whatever, most people don't need drugs to have fun. They are high on life itself lmao.


same could be said about gear? buy taking a pill, there is a teeny chance im going to die. I have more chance of dying as im driving in to town. I dont NEED to go in town and get messed up in clubs to enjoy my life, but it helps.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> 1 MDMA pill will absolutely not send you to an early grave, taking a pill that you don't know what it contains could, but again that is a problem of the "war on drugs" and not the drug itself.


Erm...Leah betts??? 1 pill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

D3RF said:


> some may argue steroids are more dangerous because they can have lasting physical side effects, whereas mdma taken safely has no side effects bar a comedown the next day maybe.
> 
> me personally, i couldnt give a hoot what ppl put in their body. its up to u what u do lol, who am i to judge what somebody wants to take for their own reasons?


I think it's more of a point that there isn't only MDMA or whatever it is in these tablets? MDMA may be completely safe but people KNOW that it's not only that in the tabs.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

E's were my drug of choice back in the 90's and early 0's. I haven't taken anything in 10 years and I'm glad I haven't because all these new designer drugs sound funked up. I'm happy now just trying to remember the good times as most of it is still a haze


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...Leah betts??? 1 pill


Leah betts died from water intoxication.

Nice try.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bashy said:


> I think you can apply this in lots of areas, if you enjoy something but don't abuse it then I don't see any issues.
> 
> Whenever I have used drugs it's never because I 'need it to feel good' or because something is lacking in my life I do it because I enjoy it. For example going to watch a good football game makes me feel good but its not pathetic that I like doing it is it?
> 
> ...


Yeah I completely understand this. I feel my point is being completely missed. It's the fact of the risk involved that there is something else in the tabs. So, you don't NEED these drugs obviously, like you've said, it's to enhance the experience that you are already having which is cool, but IMO not when it could be dangerous cos of the other sh1t in there.

Appreciate your opinion though.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I completely understand this. I feel my point is being completely missed. It's the fact of the risk involved that there is something else in the tabs.


For what it's worth, I understand your point, it's just that it seems the risk has been vastly exaggerated.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...Leah betts??? 1 pill


Leah Betts (2 pills) did not die from MDMA poisoning/overdose/side effects, she died from hyponatraemia, where she drank so much water which mixed with low sodium levels caused her brain to swell, which increased pressure on her brain stem causing her to go into a coma which she never woke from.

These are the type of deaths that can be avoided with education and harm reduction.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> Yea you are missing the point, as I said a few posts ago:
> 
> - Stick to crystals as opposed to powder - PMA doesn't come in crystal form so crystals will not be contaminated
> 
> ...


Do u use it?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I completely understand this. I feel my point is being completely missed. It's the fact of the risk involved that there is something else in the tabs. So, you don't NEED these drugs obviously, like you've said, it's to enhance the experience that you are already having which is cool, but IMO not when it could be dangerous cos of the other sh1t in there.
> 
> Appreciate your opinion though.


The risk is something that concerns me too.

Back in the day I was very reckless and was not at all concerned with what may be in the drugs I bought. The amount of things that are being used to cut drugs round here these days is scary hence why I only tend to use weed now and again as I can be a little more sure of its content than a bag of powder.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Do u use it?


If by "it" you mean MDMA, yes.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> Leah betts died from water intoxication.
> 
> Nice try.


...but..this is partly my concerns with threads like this when there's kids coming on here!!! U shouldn't really be allowed to be discussing these drugs on a body building forum


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Leah Betts (2 pills) did not die from MDMA poisoning/overdose/side effects, she died from hyponatraemia, where she drank so much water which mixed with low sodium levels caused her brain to swell, which increased pressure on her brain stem causing her to go into a coma which she never woke from.
> 
> These are the type of deaths that can be avoided with education and harm reduction.


Not how it was portrayed in the media though was it, young girl killed by lethal pills!

People will always use drugs and there should be more info out there for people who want to do it safely. That girl died because of misinformation, she thought she had to drink loads of water and in the end thats what killed her.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> For what it's worth, I understand your point, it's just that it seems the risk has been vastly exaggerated.


It's just not a risk I would ever take, some do, and have an amazing experience, and live long and fun lives. Some take it, and die (like all the students recently from the Rolex ones), some get paranoid cos they are uneducated and drink too much and die (Leah betts). Knowledge is power that's for sure when drugs are concerned.

I always take medication badly so I would be one of the cvnts that keels over probably lol.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ...but..this is partly my concerns with threads like this when there's kids coming on here!!! U shouldn't really be allowed to be discussing these drugs on a body building forum


I'd rather kids be able to read about how to use drugs safely than be shielded from information that could protect them.

The social stigma around recreational drugs is what stops people seeking information and IMO is extremely harmful


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Not how it was portrayed in the media though was it, young girl killed by lethal pills!
> 
> People will always use drugs and there should be more info out there for people who want to do it safely. That girl died because of misinformation, she thought she had to drink loads of water and in the end thats what killed her.


This I actually agree with, we all know there are needle exchanges that give out loads of free advice for steroid users, blood tests even. Are there any such places for party drug users?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> ...but..this is partly my concerns with threads like this when there's kids coming on here!!! U shouldn't really be allowed to be discussing these drugs on a body building forum


If someone wants to use drugs they are going to do it though end of story, if they are under the impression they need to drink a load of water to keep things safe dont you think having the correct information is beneficial?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Leah Betts (2 pills) did not die from MDMA poisoning/overdose/side effects, she died from hyponatraemia, where she drank so much water which mixed with low sodium levels caused her brain to swell, which increased pressure on her brain stem causing her to go into a coma which she never woke from.
> 
> These are the type of deaths that can be avoided with education and harm reduction.


I beg to differ ..these are the types of deaths that happen with just 2 pills.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I beg to differ ..these are the types of deaths that happen with just 2 pills.


The pills didn't kill her. They didn't even contribute to her death in the slightest.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I know of one lad who got sold plaster of paris or whatever its called that you you used to make then figurines with as a kid thinking it was coke...sniffed a line,went into his nasal canal and set rock solid had to get rushed to hospital and have emergency treatment...now thats a total cnuts trick.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

L11 said:


> From a non scientific perspective
> 
> - Lowers inhibitions
> 
> ...


Makes you feel pretty fcuking awesome too!

I love the stuff but I don't really touch it these days - too many contaminated beans doing the rounds so not worth risking it.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

tommyc2k7 said:


> You sound like a very fun person to be with


I actually am and I don't need any $hit to make me that way. I feel sorry for those that do


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

36-26 said:


> I actually am and I don't need any $hit to make me that way. I feel sorry for those that do


I'm not sure if you missed my previous post

Do you drink alcohol?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ...but..this is partly my concerns with threads like this when there's kids coming on here!!! U shouldn't really be allowed to be discussing these drugs on a body building forum


But its ok for kids to read about steroids? harm prevention for all drugs is best imo

im sure there is alot worse things the kids cud be looking at on the internet lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

L11 said:


> I'll ask you the same question I ask to everyone that says something like this:
> 
> Have you ever consumed alcohol?


Yes I do drink alcohol on occasion, I'm irish. Rarely though. It's also legal as far as I'm aware, I'm not lining the pockets of any scumbag when I purchase it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bashy said:


> If someone wants to use drugs they are going to do it though end of story, if they are under the impression they need to drink a load of water to keep things safe dont you think having the correct information is beneficial?


I don't think this BODYBUILDING site should be allowing these types of drugs to be discussed at all no...they discuss steroid use and there qualified people to refer to if need be. I think finding that information from services which provide drug related advice is the place to go.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

D3RF said:


> But its ok for kids to read about steroids? harm prevention for all drugs is best imo
> 
> im sure there is alot worse things the kids cud be looking at on the internet lol


You're bang on there, I've researched every drug I've ever took beforehand and am a lot wiser because of it. I realised when I was 14 that steroids weren't all bad like they were made out to be, and that was 8 years before I ever even set foot in a gym!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Yes I do drink alcohol on occasion, I'm irish. Rarely though. It's also legal as far as I'm aware, I'm not lining the pockets of any scumbag when I purchase it


So is your gripe about the use of chemicals to enhance an experience as you alluded to in your previous post, or is it about the illegality of it?

If it's the former I'd say you're a hypocrite if you drink alcohol.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ...but..this is partly my concerns with threads like this when there's kids coming on here!!! U shouldn't really be allowed to be discussing these drugs on a body building forum


But it's perfectly ok to discuss / recommend steroids and other illegal substances which could encourage kids to dabble in?

The double standards here is laughable


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't think this BODYBUILDING site should be allowing these types of drugs to be discussed at all no...they discuss steroid use and there qualified people to refer to if need be. I think finding that information from services which provide drug related advice is the place to go.


So shall we close threads that discuss cialis? Since none of us are qualified to provide advice on sexual health and I'm pretty sure getting a good hard wood has nothing to do with bodybuilding


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

D3RF said:


> But its ok for kids to read about steroids? harm prevention for all drugs is best imo
> 
> im sure there is alot worse things the kids cud be looking at on the internet lol


I agree but I think at least on here kids can go to a mod they can be told scientific facts from experienced people on steroid use.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

L11 said:


> The pills didn't kill her. They didn't even contribute to her death in the slightest.


Didn't she drink far far far too much water because she began to feel ill in the club and having taken two pills she THOUGHT that she needed to drink loads to stop getting dehydrated? That kind of does link it to the pills. Had she not have taken them she wouldn't have felt the need to drink water non stop ? Just spit balling here looking at it from a different perspective.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Didn't she drink far far far too much water because she began to feel ill in the club and having taken two pills she THOUGHT that she needed to drink loads to stop getting dehydrated? That kind of does link it to the pills. Had she not have taken them she wouldn't have felt the need to drink water non stop ? Just spit balling here looking at it from a different perspective.


She drank 7 litres of water in 90 minutes, even had there been no MDMA involved she still would've died.

Maybe not a good analogy but it's like someone taking steroids for the first time deciding to bench press far more than they can lift and getting crushed to death, then blaming the steroids for the death.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> So shall we close threads that discuss cialis? Since none of us are qualified to provide advice on sexual health and I'm pretty sure getting a good hard wood has nothing to do with bodybuilding


But u could go to docs and he would prescribe it for impotency it's linked to BB In that some of the steroids create this. ... Doubt u would get MDMA on prescription.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Didn't she drink far far far too much water because she began to feel ill in the club and having taken two pills she THOUGHT that she needed to drink loads to stop getting dehydrated? That kind of does link it to the pills. Had she not have taken them she wouldn't have felt the need to drink water non stop ? Just spit balling here looking at it from a different perspective.


I haven't read anything about her feeling ill but I'll gladly be corrected on that. Obviously the only reason she drank so much water was that she thought she had to. But the fact remains that if she had taken the drugs without the water she'd still be alive.

For a comparison I'll use this article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-511475/Man-35-drank-death-consuming-water.html

Running the London marathon didn't kill this man. He died because he drank too much water.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

L11 said:


> So is your gripe about the use of chemicals to enhance an experience as you alluded to in your previous post, or is it about the illegality of it?
> 
> If it's the former I'd say you're a hypocrite if you drink alcohol.


Like Suprakill said it's the risk and the danger of these drugs I have a problem with,it's also the legality side too. I hate drug dealers etc. I think it's sad to risk your life for a fake high too. The majority if people nowadays will disagree with me sadly.

Alcohol in moderation is nothing compared to these drugs IMO. Abuse of alcohol I don't agree with either.

I understand your point of view but we are from two very different worlds and my view won't change, as I'm sure yours won't.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ben-Joe said:


> But it's perfectly ok to discuss / recommend steroids and other illegal substances which could encourage kids to dabble in?
> 
> The double standards here is laughable


We're talking MDMA! That's laughable


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tommyc2k7 said:


> She drank 7 litres of water in 90 minutes, even had there been no MDMA involved she still would've died.
> 
> Maybe not a good analogy but it's like someone taking steroids for the first time deciding to bench press far more than they can lift and getting crushed to death, then blaming the steroids for the death.


But she wouldn't have even been drinking loads of water had she not taken the pills? So it does go back to her misuse of information that drinking excessively would combat the ill effects of the pills.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW WHAT THE F*CK


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Like Suprakill said it's the risk and the danger of these drugs I have a problem with,it's also the legality side too. I hate drug dealers etc. I think it's sad to risk your life for a fake high too. The majority if people nowadays will disagree with me sadly.
> 
> Alcohol in moderation is nothing compared to these drugs IMO. .


Fair enough, it's just your previous posts made absolutely no mention of this whatsoever and you only spoke as if you were on some high horse about people "needing fake highs"

Alcohol is a drug, and is much more harmful than MDMA. This is a fact.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW! Haha!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with you. In her particular case it was her stupid fault not knowing what she was doing. 7 litres in 90 minutes, fcuking stupid. What I meant was had she not even taken the pills and felt ill from it. She would also be alive. Crazy case of misinformation that took someone's life. So having website or places where people CAN discuss the safe (I use that word VERY loosely) use of these party drugs, isn't a bad idea cos let's face it people are gonna use it anyway.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

You know if it's PMA if it takes over an hour to come up. If you do take PMA best advice is to have a cold shower or take your clothes off and lie on the floor. It raises your core temp very high and people die from organs failing due to overheating.

If you look on pillreports you can see what's in your area and word of mouth helps too.

I can see how it can be dangerous if someone boozing swallows a load of pills he knows nothing about but other than that i don't think it's that much of a risk. I would be more reluctant buying coke or mephedrone, 'cause dealers can put what they want in the bag.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Skye666 said:


> I don't think this BODYBUILDING site should be allowing these types of drugs to be discussed at all no...they discuss steroid use and there qualified people to refer to if need be. I think finding that information from services which provide drug related advice is the place to go.


Hate to burst that bubble but BB on so many levels is a very dirty game.I would go as far to say some of the biggest guys I know are also some of the biggest wreckers..Get to pro level and it's even worse.And it's promoted as healthy&#8230;.silly youths down the gym with ED issues before the age of 20!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well dat escalated quickly lol


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

L11 said:


> WOW WHAT THE F*CK


I was thinking the exact same thing! Can't believe that guy posted all that openly.

Fcuk!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Holy fcuk


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> But u could go to docs and he would prescribe it for impotency it's linked to BB In that some of the steroids create this. ... *Doubt u would get MDMA on prescription.*


it will be available to PTSD sufferers in the future no doubt as it cures it in 80% of cases in studies


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

D3RF said:


> it will be available to PTSD sufferers in the future no doubt as it cures it in 80% of cases in studies


Cures or masks during the high? Genuine question, not heard of that before and interested in all things mental health


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Cures or masks during the high? Genuine question, not heard of that before and interested in all things mental health


Cures, as in no PTSD symptoms even 3 years after the treatment. I posted a link to the study a few pages back.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Cures, as in no PTSD symptoms even 3 years after the treatment. I posted a link to the study a few pages back.


Awesome, will take a look


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Cures or masks during the high? Genuine question, not heard of that before and interested in all things mental health


helps them open up to therapy, which stays with them after drug wears off


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

So many people in this thread basing their opinions on what they have learned from media propaganda and scare tactics.

If you look past the stigma and do some research you'll learn that in moderation MDMA is not a dangerous drug.

David Nutt wanted to forget stigma and look at FACTS, that makes him logical and open minded. The government didn't want that, they want someone to get the results they want and not the truth. Currently we base our drug system on morals and not facts, it's simply ridiculous.

Alcohol has more deaths per users than MDMA, it makes you violent and forgetful and is a DRUG that basically turns you into an idiot, yet it's socially acceptable, in fact it's so widespread you're considered a bit unusual in the UK if you don't drink.

Then we have MDMA, it makes you energetic yet peaceful and insightful, it makes you feel in love with everything around you and you just want to talk, dance and stay up all night long.

I've not took MDMA in years but I still look back with fond memories, so frustrating when people are so opinionated about something they have never even experienced.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

All these pills are made illegally and it s hard to know what are them cut with , but it s quite easy actually !!

Don't use it and risks will be down to 0% !!

There is no safe street drug or ever will be !!!!


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

I do find these kind of threads funny when they come up on BBing forums. Bottom line, if you do any sort of un prescribed black market drugs(steroids included) you are taking a health risk.

If you use UGL gear there are no regulations, at any point something harmful could end up in your vial, something that could cause you an infection/abscess or worse. Even if you exclusively use pharma grade gear you run the risk of health complications from long term steroid use. Thick blood(which heightens your risk of stroke and heart attack, left ventricle enlargement, liver, kidney issues, along with plenty of other problems.

It is good that people monitor their BP and have blood tests done regularly, but even if blood work all looks fine, this is still no guarantee that the steroids are not negatively affecting your health or that what you are doing now may catch up with you somewhere further down the line.

I'm not knocking or judging anyone, I use steroids myself and have in the past used pretty much most of the popular reckies , so far i have been lucky and have yet to have any health issues from any substance, but thinking that only recky drug users are taking a health risk and that AAS users are not is delusional.

And this sh9t about how sad you have to be to seek an artificial high from taking drugs etc. well think of it from a 'normal' person's perspective, how sad do you have to be to inject sh9t into yourself just to make your muscles bigger? As I said i do it myself, just attempting to add some perspective.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not at all. I'm very aware of the danger from steroid ABUSE. Luckily I don't abuse it, and my health is just fine and much less risk of dying than taking these fcuk knows what's in them tablets. Appreciate your input though, everyone has different opinions on things, it's life. Perhaps if I didn't lose a close family member to drugs I wouldn't be so against them, god only knows but that is my opinion and will leave the drug taking to others to have their experience that needs enhancing.


Do you use UGL gear?

If so then your argument is flawed


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Do you use UGL gear?
> 
> If so then your argument is flawed


Even with pharma grade, unless he gets it on prescription there is still the chance that it is a fake


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I read about them green ones with Rolex logos on in the news. Loads of students have died from them in the same area havnt they? People that buy this sh1t just to get off their faces don't really deserve the life they have if they are willing to risk death just to have some sort of fun that these drugs apparently give. And no, won't get into a debate with anyone who wants to try and defend the reason for using such dangerous drugs, it's just my opinion that it's stupidity at its finest.


Tbf mate, I know a lot of people who say the same about steroid users. They're misinformed, and gear is usually safe - but only if we're injecting what we believe it to be. Just like these people who are dieing from their reccy drugs


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Threads/sites like this that discuss the safe way to do any kind of drugs, be it steroids, pills, whatever are very GOOD things to get out in the open and talk about IMO...

I personally know a few people who took steroids completely blindly when they were 15- 16 years old and really fcuked up their bodies, if they had have researched on a site like this they would have hopfully realised they were too young to take any steroids, and if they were still stupid enough to take them they could have got advice to do it safely. (they had bad advice in the gym and regretted taking them)

As far as recreational drugs are concerned it is just as important to discuss harm reduction strategies to take them. I know of 2 people in my home town who died from taking stupid combinations of drugs/alcohol (one from alcohol and prescription drugs, one from tainted E's) sadly these people did not do any research into what they were about to take with fatal consequences. if she had read up a bit about dangerous drug interactions she probably wudnt have taken drink with her prescription, sadly she didnt even read the instruction leaflet. if he had tested his pill with a kit or read the reports on pillreports saying they were dodgy i know for a fact he would not have taken them as he was a smart guy normally.

So IMO, discussion/Harm reduction of all drugs is very important.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> 'The risk isn't actually that high'. So you know there is still a risk, yet will try it ? Lmao. Mad how little some value life lmao. If there's even 2% chance it's more than enough reason to not use it. And before anyone compares it to steroids again, I get regular bloods done, take blood pressure twice daily and continue to monitor health. I know it was you that started the thread but my comments are not only aimed at you, more to anyone that's willing to take the risk for that little high that doesn't last and then you just feel how you did before lol.
> 
> I'll leave ya to it, good luck


why do you get bloods done and take your blood pressure twice daily? are you suggesting there may be a risk to your health when taking steroids?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It amazed me when David Nutt got sacked...he gave a view based on research. He is very well qualified academically to have his views, yet he was dismissed.

He's a Psychiatrist, a Pharmacologist...really knows his stuff.

People have taken drugs for 1000's of years, we do so for pleasure & Harm Reduction is the only way, so people are educated in the risks.

http://www.theguardian.com/profile/david-nutt


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Even with pharma grade, unless he gets it on prescription there is still the chance that it is a fake


Well of course, that's pretty obvious

If we are being pedantic then the risk of abscess/infections will always be there regardless of whether its produced in a proper laboratory


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

And how any steroid/ped user can try and take the moral high ground is just laughable, really is

People should try using logic before posting

And FTR, I don't use reccy drugs so my opinion isn't biased


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> And how any steroid/ped user can try and take the moral high ground is just laughable, really is
> 
> People should try using logic before posting
> 
> And FTR, I don't use reccy drugs so my opinion isn't biased


correct, absolutely ridiculous


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I loved taking mdma , had fantastic nights on it with no come down etc

Everything in moderation chaps and know your source


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

postive mental attitude isnt a drug its a way of life


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I loved taking mdma , had fantastic nights on it with no come down etc
> 
> Everything in moderation chaps and know your source


dirty druggy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> dirty druggy


Yep, there were many of us an' all, all of us off our nut dancin' like traffic cops, whistles in gobs, gurning like stroke victims and sharing the lurve big boy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> postive mental attitude isnt a drug its a way of life


im positive your mental


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But u could go to docs and he would prescribe it for impotency it's linked to BB In that some of the steroids create this. ... Doubt u would get MDMA on prescription.


It was being used in therapy by psychiatrists for 7 years and legal for 70 years after its discovery. It was banned against the recommendations of the people studying it when it's use exploded with the house scene in the US. A false list of dangerous effects were drawn up which were later disproved. It wasn't made illegal because it was killing people!

As said there has been research into it's use as a medicine recently, in traumatic events it can allow the user to break through the negative thought loop and come to terms with what happened. This positive effect has been shown to last months after treatment.

It can be used in the same way for depression with long lasting effects too.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Yep, there were many of us an' all, all of us off our nut dancin' like traffic cops, whistles in gobs, gurning like stroke victims and sharing the *lurve big **boy*


Who was the boy you were sharing? :lol:



nb. (This is a joke & in no way casts any aspirtions or accusations)


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> 1 MDMA pill could put me in an early grave, if I start a course of anavar tomorrow do u think it will have the same effect? Nope.


if the tab of anavar you take is actually PMA and not Anavar as it says on the tub.....its a possibility


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Obviously not bad enough or you're lacking balls. I told you where to get it from a long time ago.


I have two very nice testicles.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I still want to try some DMT.....


NO you don't its ****ing horrible.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> NO you don't its ****ing horrible.


What was your experience like...did you see the entities?


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

D3RF said:


> if u gonna take pills get a test kit here - http://ecstasypilltest.com/
> 
> check reports here - www.pillreports.com
> 
> OR.... Just take pure (crystal) mdma. Real mdma should come in nice big crystal chunks. colour can vary from batch to batch. if anyone offers you powder as mdma it has most definately been cut because there is no other reason it would come in this form.


lol, crystals turn to dust, the longer you handle and keep hold of mdma in whatever you've got it in, the more dusty it will get. i'm not saying people dont bash it cause they do but don't think crystal is the be all and end all


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I had some crystal mdma on sat night, gave some bird a little, and she let me finger her.....RESULT


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I had some crystal mdma on sat night, gave some bird a little, and she let me finger her.....RESULT


And they reckon drugs are bad!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> lol, crystals turn to dust, the longer you handle and keep hold of mdma in whatever you've got it in, the more dusty it will get. i'm not saying people dont bash it cause they do but don't think crystal is the be all and end all


of course there will be breakage but if u were getting say 3.5 grams, i would expect at least 3 grams to be decent sized crystals. if the whole lot was fine powder i would be highly suspect...


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...Leah betts??? 1 pill


An official inquest later revealed Leah had not died directly from ecstasy, but from drinking a large quantity of water to counteract the drug's dehydrating effects.

She apparently drank seven litres of water in 90 minutes which caused water intoxication and led to the swelling and permanent damage of her brain.

Never known anyone to die just from mdma mainly other issues like the one above and mixing drink/other drugs and i know several hundred people that use it every weekend at many of the uk's free partys around the country i dont use myself but have done my share x 100 over the years.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

oldskoolcool said:


> An official inquest later revealed Leah had not died directly from ecstasy, but from drinking a large quantity of water to counteract the drug's dehydrating effects.
> 
> She apparently drank seven litres of water in 90 minutes which caused water intoxication and led to the swelling and permanent damage of her brain.
> 
> Never known anyone to die just from mdma mainly other issues like the one above and mixing drink/other drugs and i know several hundred people that use it every weekend at many of the uk's free partys around the country i dont use myself but have done my share x 100 over the years.


thank you for bringing this new information to light


----------

